# Questions about laminated MDF for Countertops.



## samsagaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi guys, i want to make 10 countertops for an friend. (as a gift).

I was thinking abt make it with MDF (stores here cut the MDF for small price) and then will finish it usign an router.

I want to get it looking as an hardwood material, i think that its named lamination.

I will appreciate any help abt how can i do that. i know that i can get at wood stores in my country, sheets of wood, that i can glue to the MDF to looks like hardwood!

Any tip will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

I would not laminate MDF with anything. I would especially wouldn,t use it for counter tops.
Use plywood or if you have to particle board. 
If the MDF gets water in it your tops will be ruined and start delaminating.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

MDF makes for a good substrate for laminating wood veneer, or high pressure plastic laminate (like Formica). It's stable, hard, flat, and very smooth.

For countertops near moisture I would use plywood for a substrate. Wood veneers come in a variety of species, and sheet (flitch) sizes. It is available in all wood, paper backed, or pressure sensitive adhesive (PSA).

The MDF can also be laminated with a Formica type material that looks like wood.


----------



## samsagaz (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks guys, will try to check if can get particleboards in my country, can you please post me some photo abt that?

my main problem is to make the finish of the table. i really cant figure how make the edges and corners


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Please do NOT use particle board. Plywood is much better. MDF will be OK as long as all surfaces are laminated or otherwise covered. 
I've often used a strip if solid wood on the edge of MDF after laminating the top surface with a Formica type laminate.


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

Biscuit join on or pocket screw a hardwood edge to the mdf before you glue your laminate down. After you trim the laminate with a router you can then profile it with another bit.


----------



## samsagaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Please do NOT use particle board. Plywood is much better. MDF will be OK as long as all surfaces are laminated or otherwise covered.
> I've often used a strip if solid wood on the edge of MDF after laminating the top surface with a Formica type laminate.


ok, thank MDF or Plywood, main problem with plywood is that is not easy to find it in Argentina, and quality is really bad. 

Formica is Plastic right?

So you say that i can use hardwoods in the edges and just an veneer over the MDF, right?

is OK to use diferents woods ? i mean some wood for veneer and other for edges?


----------



## samsagaz (Dec 29, 2009)

jaros bros. said:


> Biscuit join on or pocket screw a hardwood edge to the mdf before you glue your laminate down. After you trim the laminate with a router you can then profile it with another bit.


sounds OK.

What abt use diferents types of wood in the laminate and in the edges?


----------



## samsagaz (Dec 29, 2009)

oh, i think that im using an wrong word  i dont need it for an kitchen, i need it for an friend pub/tavern.

no too much water or hot over it, just some drinks can be over it.


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

*Do Not Use Particle Board!*

I just spent $18,000.00 to redo my kitchen because of particle board. the Ice maker valve sprang a leak on a extra long weekend. The water soaked into the particle board underlayment and totally delaminated the flooring, it acted like sponge. I had to strip to the sub-floor, rip out all the cabinets and start over. Particle board is the cheapest and worst thing you can use. If you use MDO plywood you can't go wrong. It is waterproof ( used for freeway signs) and has one completely smooth surface, perfect for laminating.


----------



## samsagaz (Dec 29, 2009)

get it 


thanks for the tips, will try to use Plywood


----------

